# How do I remove/uninstall XL2BB from my spreadsheet? I don't want it showing in the ribbon.



## maxim642

I don't want it to show on my spreadsheet as it's a work document. Thanks.


----------



## smozgur

You can uninstall it like any other Office add-in. Please see the first item in the Installation section:








						XL2BB - Excel Range to BBCode
					

Excel 'mini-sheet' in messages - XL2BB  Although experts prefer to read your description and question instead of working in your actual file to solve your problem, there are times that it is difficult to explain an issue without providing actual...




					www.mrexcel.com
				




The official Microsoft instructions:




__





						Add or remove add-ins in Excel - Microsoft Support
					

Add-ins provide optional commands and features for Microsoft Excel. By default, add-ins are not immediately available in Excel, so you must first install and (in some cases) activate these add-ins so that you can use them. Some add-ins are built in to Excel, such as Solver and the Analysis...




					support.microsoft.com


----------



## RoryA

Hopefully you are aware that the add-in is not related to a particular workbook of yours. It is a separate file that is installed on your computer.


----------



## HighSpeed

For those wishing to remove the add-in from the list altogether, disable the add-in as per the instructions in the link above. Then close excel, delete the xl2bb file from wherever it was installed. Go back into excel, options > add-ins > Manage Excel Add-ins > Go, then click on the xl2bb add-in check box. There will then be a message saying the file doesn't exist and would you like to remove it from the list. Click yes.


----------

